# Knoppix auf USB Stick



## geforceeee (9. Januar 2009)

Gude alle zusammen,
weiß jemand wie ich das pcgh knoppix auf meinen usb stick bekomme?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Joker (9. Januar 2009)

Hier findest du eine Anleitung dazu, ansonsten kannst du auch einen Blick ins Wiki werfen.

USB Knoppix 5.1.1 install | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------



## geforceeee (9. Januar 2009)

danke!!

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## geforceeee (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
so ich habe alle schritte, die auf der Internetseite (siehe unten) aufgelistet waren, ausgeführt:

CrunchBang Linux Flash Drive Install (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux

Alles hat super geklappt. NUn ist es aber so, dass ich im BIOS die BOOT Reihenfolge ändern muss. Ich habe das Gigabyte P35-DS3P. Unter "Hard Disk Boot Priority" habe ich den erkannten USB Stick auf "1" gestellt. Unter "First Boot Device" wusste ich aber nicht was ich genau einstellen soll! Es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten:

Floppy, LS120, Hard Disk, CDROM, ZIP, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB, CDROM, USB-HDD, Legacy, LAN, Disabled

Ich habe mich für USB-HDD entschieden. Was LS120 heißt wusste ich nicht und unter Legacy konnte ich mir auch nichts vorstellen (ist doch ein Treiber oder?). Wenn ich nun neustarte kommt nur "Datenträger entfernen; Neustart Taste drücken"

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich nun mein Linus zum Laufen bringe? Ich verstehe dass alles nicht 
Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Januar 2009)

Kannst du denn bei der HDD Bootreihenfolge noch was machen? Wenn ich bei meinem Mobo nen USB Stick reinstecke, kommt der bei den HDDs mit hinzu und ich kann auswählen, von welcher HDD zuerst gebootet wird.


----------



## harl.e.kin (22. Januar 2009)

ja du hast doch geschrieben das er bei den HDDs erkannt wird also adressierst ihn als platte eins und lässt die bootreihenfolge wie sie is.


----------

